# Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800



## Geatrix83 (20. Januar 2019)

*Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

Guten Morgen,

nach Jahren als Konsolenspieler, möchte ich nun mal wieder an einem PC spielen. Aus Platzgründen soll es ein Notebook werden. 17 Zoll wäre super.
Ich brauche diesen auch nur für das kommende Anno 1800. Das Spiel würde mir reichen in Full HD zu spielen, gerne aber unter vollen Grafikeinstellungen.
Nun zu meinen Fragen:

1. Welchen Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher, Grafikkarte benötige ich mindestens?

2. Hat jemand vielleicht schon einen Tipp bzgl. eines Modells? Gerne zu preiswert wie möglich, aber auch so preiswertig wie nötig für das oben genannte Spiel.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Geatrix83 (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

Hat denn keiner einen Tipp für mich?!


----------



## DerN3ue (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

Also, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die neue Grafikengine auf dem Grundgerüst von der aus Ann0 2205 besteht, ist der Prozessor relativ unwichtig und die brauchst ne sehr starke Grafikkarte um bei hohen Einwohnerzahlen nicht unbedingt auf die niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen zu gehen.  Eine GTX 1060 oder 1070 wären hier glaube ich das beste. Beim Prozessor würde ich sagen, der i7 7700hq oder der i7 8750H sind gute Kandidaten. Arbeitsspeicher muss mindestens 8GB betragen. Da wären wir dann bei einem Preissegment von ca. 1100-1700 Euro schätze ich. Wenn du allerdings keine "Grafikhure" bist, sondern es dir ausreicht mit mittleren oder niedrigen Grafikeneinstellungen zu Spielen, könnten dir auch ein i5 der 7ten oder 8ten Generation reichen sowie ne GTX 1050/1050ti oder aber auch ne NVIDIA MX150. 8GB Ram müssen es aber aufjedenfall sein! Dann wärst du bei ca. 700-1000 Euro denke ich. 

Modell mäßig ist das natürlich schwierig. Jeder hat so seinen eigenen Geschmack vom Design her. Einfach mal bei nem Online Händler deiner Wahl danach schauen. Generell würde ich persönlich sagen, dass ASUS und MSI von der Quealität her am besten wären (persönlicher Gschmack plus perönlicher Erfahrung). 

auch ist zu erwähnen, dass das Spiel bis jetzt noch nicht erschienen ist und somit Beurteilungen schwer fallen hinlänglich der Performance/Optimierung des Spiels. Ich würde dir empfehlen ein wenig abzuwarten und bei einem Schnäppchen zuzuschlagen falls es eins geben sollte.


----------



## Geatrix83 (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

Hey super, vielen Dank. Ich werde die Augen offen halten. Ja ich schätze mal mein Limit wird bei 1200€ liegen. Mal gucken wie anspruchsvoll das Spiel sein wird. Meinst du denn, man braucht selbst für Full Hd schon ein GTX 1070.


----------



## iTzZent (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

Also unter FullHD lief die Beta tadellos mit ner GTX1070. In 4K hatte sie doch arg zu kämpfen... Als CPU kam bei mir ein i7-6820HK @ 4x3.8Ghz und 32GB Ram zum Einsatz. 

Zum Vergleich: Anno 2205 kann ich in 4K schon recht problemlos spielen.


----------



## Geatrix83 (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

Ok krass, ich warte mal ab bis das Spiel draußen ist. Bis dahin gibt es dann vielleicht auch ein gutes Angebot. Dankeschön nochmals!


----------



## DerN3ue (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

wie gesagt, kommt ganz darauf an, ob du Wert auf die bestmöglichste Grafik legst (1070), oder eher auf gute (1060/ hohe Grafikeinstellungen). Wobei hier zusagen ist, beide Grafikkarten sind sehr gut für Full HD geeignet und einen wirklichen Vergleich bzw ein wirkliches Fazit kann man erst ziehen wenn das Spiel draußen ist. Oder du fragst mal im Anno Union Forum nach, vlt kann dir einer der Beta Tester von der Performance unter der GTX 1060 berichten . 

@itzZent naja zu welchem Zeitpunkt denn? Ich weiß nämlich, dass bei Anno 2205 bei sehr hohen Bevölkerungszahlen die Grafikkarten doch arg zu knabbern haben (ab 300.000+). Währenddessen hatte die CPU kaum mehr belastung als bei 2000 Einwohnern. Deswegen meinte ich, in wie weit Anno 1800 optimiert wurde (also ob die CPU später die GPU evtl besser entlasten könnte als in Anno 2205).


----------



## iTzZent (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

Ja, bei 2205 war ich schon recht weit (Stufe 63 oder so). Bei 1800 halt das, was die Beta zugelassen hat... also nicht sonderlich viel. 

Ich gehe auch davon aus, das 1800 mit ner GTX1060 in FullHD recht anständig laufen wird. Annotypisch kann man die Details wunderbar anpassen... aber wer Anno gerne spielt, will auch alle Details haben 

Ende Januar gibt es übrigens die nächste 1800 Beta (siehe Uplay).


----------



## the.hai (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

Wichtig wäre es, ein Budget zu wissen. 

Dazu kommen auch gerade die neuen Notebooks mit RTX Grafikkarten auf den Markt, was einerseits mehr Leistung brinmgt, andererseits die Preise der "alten" Modelle drücken sollte.


----------



## Geatrix83 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

Guten Morgen,

mein Budget liegt bei 1200€ maximal, lieber 1000€. Ist nicht viel für ein Gaming Notebook , ich weiß. Werde Ende März aber Papa. Ich schaue einfach immer mal wieder bei mydealz, vielleicht ergibt sich ja was gutes.


----------



## the.hai (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

https://geizhals.de/msi-gf72-8re-032-00179e-032-a1844380.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

ssd und 8gb ram noch rein


----------



## DerN3ue (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

Im Startpost steht "(...) 17 Zoll wäre super. (...)"


----------



## Geatrix83 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

ja 17 Zoll wäre super. 15 Zoll ist zum zocken, schon arg klein.


----------



## the.hai (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*



Geatrix83 schrieb:


> ja 17 Zoll wäre super. 15 Zoll ist zum zocken, schon arg klein.



17zoll auch, deshalb stehn zuhause ja auch monitore 

MSI GF72 8RE-032 ab €'*'1099 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

und 

"ssd und 8gb ram noch rein "


----------



## HisN (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

32 GB RAM nicht vergessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iTzZent (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

Ja, mehr wie 16GB sollten es aktuell für Anno 1800 schon sein. Die Beta verbraucht bei mir 17 von 32GB... CPU technisch wird erstaunlich wenig benötigt, mein alter i7-6820HK ist nur mit ca. 65% ausgelastet, bei 4x3.6Ghz. Als GPU kommt eine GTX1070 zum Einsatz, das Spiel läuft in DX12 in FullHD auf maximalen Details, ausser der Lichtqualität, die muss Aufgrund eines Bugs bei mir auf "mittel" gestellt werden.


----------



## DerN3ue (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Bei mir waren die 16 GB komplett ausreichend (auch wenn es Richtung voll ging). 


Am Rande: selbst als ich mit 8GB ram gespielt hatte lief es auf max einstellungen ungefähr gleich gut. Also mehr RAM ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, wenn du es dem Spiel aber zur Verfügung stellst, nimmt es ihn danked an. 

(i7 8750H, GTX 1070 (notebook Variante ohne max q)


----------



## Samasamasama (18. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

Hi, wollte mir einen nicht allzu teuren gaming Laptop holen und bin über den ASUS TUF Gaming FX705DY gestolpert. Wird anno 1800 darauf flüssig auf hoher Grafik laufen? 

Danke für Rückmeldungen!


----------



## iTzZent (18. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming Notebook für Anno 1800*

Du bekommst für unter 1000Euro Geräte mit GTX1060 und i7 6 Kerner... und genau sowas sollte man sich auch anschaffen, wenn man wenig Geld für ein Gamingnotebook ausgeben will...


----------

